# Any plans to support Dolby Digital?



## Aspirin99 (Apr 14, 2005)

It would be nice if the optical out would support Dolby Digital AC3 for programs that are watched from the hard disk. Currently, the only way to get Dolby Digital is to record to DVD with the Tivo and watch the DVD. Otherwise, I have this really nice sound system I can't fully use for most of my TV viewing.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

None are recorded in DD, as a standalone does not have a digital audio input, so it doesn't matter. What gets recorded to the DVD is DD2.0, which is no better than the stereo audio the TiVo records.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Series 3 unit will be capable of recording DD from ATSC and digital cable. If DD is that important to you then you should look into getting one of those when they're released later this year.

Dan


----------



## Aspirin99 (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, I'm about to get an HD TV, so I'm looking forward to the Series 3 then.


----------

